# Advice needed! Baby measuring 3 WEEKS ahead?!?



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

So I just got back from a 30-week growth scan... and baby is measuring 3 WEEKS AHEAD! There is plenty of amniotic fluid and he seems to be developing fine further... just way bigger than "average."

The ultrasound technician said I would probably be referred to a consultant... but I was wondering if anyone had anything similar? Or has heard of what that can mean? I had sugar levels tested around 20 weeks and they were fine, but they'll probably be doing them again this week since LO is so big. She said if he keeps growing at this rate he'll be 10 lbs before his due date!!

Any advice???

Thanks :flower:


----------



## littleblonde

Kacey was measuring 4 weeks + ahead by 30 weeks. i had the gd test and didnt have it and she was born at 39 weeks and weight 8lb9. its nothing at all to worry about. i was already under a consultant so dont no if i would of been refered. i did have extra scans. they estimated her weight at 7lb at 35 weeks and 4 weeks later she was only 1lb8 bigger. So either she slowed down or the estimate was wrong. You should have extra scans but thats always exciting


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks littleblonde... at the moment he's measuring 4.5 lbs, and I'd be lying if I said the thought that he has another 10 weeks to go wasn't a little terrifying!

Were you induced at 39 weeks or did labour start on it's own?


----------



## littleblonde

i was due to a section as kacey was breach. but my waters went naturally the day before my planned section. Was nice actually cause i was a bit sad that i wouldnt get to feel labour and kacey let her mummys feel her waters braking. We are only 6 days apart with this pregnancy. i have no idea what bump is this time. i am between hospitals as im moving up country. I cant wait to find out if she is gonna be big agagin.


----------



## Itsychik

glad things at least started naturally for you! Do you have another scan soon to check on this LO and his/her size?

At my appointment today they mentioned the possibility of needing to be induced if LO kept growing (he's currently head down, but was breech at 28 weeks... so I'm hoping he stays where he is!). So many things to consider!


----------



## littleblonde

I get a scan at 36 weeks ish to check presentation. Would like to try for a naturally birth but she is breach at the moment. Dont worry to much with induction yet. baby may slow down a bit (they could of just had a growth spurt) or baby may come a week or so earlier like kacey did.


----------



## mandapanda93

My sisters baby boy was measuring full term at 34 weeks. and some parts were measuring 39 weeks. She was sent to a consultant and they said it was fine and they csectioned her yesterday at 39 weeks. He was a big boy at 9lb 4 ounces but so beautiful and healthy. Very calm baby too! Some babies are just bigger. Mine is on the smaller side which can make me nervous too!


----------



## JJay

I've been measuring 3-3.5 weeks ahead since 33 weeks; apparently the fundal measurements and growth scans aren't all that accurate so if everything else is fine, I think they just leave things as they are. x


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks for the reassurance ladies!


----------



## mich1122

Hello, i am currently 36+2 and have had growth scans since at 20 weeks my little boy was off the scales measurement wise.

last time at 34 weeks they said he weighed an estimate of 6pound 15, and i go again tomorro im expecting them to say 8 pound something!

i am worried he is huge, my daughter was 8.11 3 days overdue, which is big enough!

i dont think they will induce me, but i think he will be around 10 pound!

hope all goes well

xx


----------



## wigglebump

my baby is measuring 5 weeks ahead im 35 weeks now and baby is at 41 weeks but hospital said it doesnt matter coz im having a section anyway but the risk of my waters breaking before the section was greater and i shud get to the hospital asap if they do, sometimes the measurements arnt that accurate anyway due to the baby lying in different positions etc xx


----------



## wigglebump

mich1122 said:


> Hello, i am currently 36+2 and have had growth scans since at 20 weeks my little boy was off the scales measurement wise.
> 
> last time at 34 weeks they said he weighed an estimate of 6pound 15, and i go again tomorro im expecting them to say 8 pound something!
> 
> i am worried he is huge, my daughter was 8.11 3 days overdue, which is big enough!
> 
> i dont think they will induce me, but i think he will be around 10 pound!
> 
> hope all goes well
> 
> xx[/QUOTE
> my last lo one was nearly 9lb and he was a month early again the hospital wasnt concerned with the measurements hope they dont let you go over too much xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Thanks again everyone... it seems that a lot of people have been getting similar results, so I'm feeling much reassurred!


----------



## bcr3926

Hi! I'm going through the exact same thing. My 30 week ultrasound measured the baby at 32w5d. I was wondering how yours turned out, if you made it to 40 weeks, and how much the baby weighed? I am confused as to why my baby is measuring almost 3 weeks bigger. My first ultrasound was done at 7w1d and two weeks before that there wasn't even a yolk sac or fetal pole so I don't think my dates are three weeks off but I'd like to hear more about what happened with you because it sounds very similar.


----------



## kelz86

my little boy was est 4lb13oz last tuesday at a growth scan but ive got gd being induced at 38 weeks or section at this rate as hes breech and has been since 24weeks , my dd was big was told at 35wks she will be atleast 10lb if i went over as a first time mum i was so scared i went 2weeks over she was 9lb3oz hoping this little one slows down growth rate and he i like his sister i can cope with that lol


----------



## Nerdy

You sound like me last pregnancy, OP. My son was born at 39 weeks 2 days via c-section and was 10lbs 3oz. No GD no dramas... Big baby. Just hang tight!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I didn't have a growth scan with my son but my fundal height measurement was about 3 weeks ahead from 30 weeks or so. I was referred to the hospital but didn't see a consultant, they said they weren't concerned with the baby being big at all so didn't do a growth scan. 

By the time he was born at 41 weeks I was measuring 47 (looked rediculous at 5ft tall lol) 

He was born via emcs at 9lb 15 oz and perfectly healthy


----------

